# Baby Lock SE300 Sluggish



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

When I press the foot pedal on my BLSE300 it is very sluggish. Part of the time, I can press the pedal all the way and all it will do is just hum and not serge at all. Other times it will start slow and then go very fast and I have to slow it down. The manual does not have troubleshooting info for this problem. We have used the compressed air to blow all the stuff out we can and it still does the same thing. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Does it need oiling? Check your pedal to see if it's full of lint.


Awhile back my serger just wasn't up to par. I took the threads out and vacuumed every nook and cranny with one of those attachments that is small and made just for sewing machines. I used a cotton swap to it too. I was amazed that the crud and lint that had accumulated.

Now, after I finish serging and sewing for the day, I take a little vacuum and clean both machines.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Ardie. Actually, I've had it serviced not too long back, just haven't tried using it much until now. DH has been cleaning and fiddling with it and it seems to be doing better, but still not running normally. I'm wondering if I just keep at it, if lint is in there somewhere, it'll work itself out. Think so?


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

You run your machine at a constant pace not at full bore and have burnt a spot on the diodes and slide. You will need to run just a tad faster to get past the bad spot OR

Most repair people will suggest that you just replace the foot control but it can be repaired it just takes time and a knowledgeable repair person.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

sewtlm said:


> You run your machine at a constant pace not at full bore and have burnt a spot on the diodes and slide. You will need to run just a tad faster to get past the bad spot OR
> 
> Most repair people will suggest that you just replace the foot control but it can be repaired it just takes time and a knowledgeable repair person.


Hmmm....Ok. This sounds logical. When you say foot control, are you saying the foot pedal and cords that plug into the serger and outlet? If so, then the problem is not within the serger itself. Right?


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Correct, the foot thinging that you push on to run the machine.

Because sergers have an AC style controler this is a common problem.

We used to repair several of these a year but sometimes it is just easier to replace depending on the model. This is why foot controls are only covered under the 1 yr electrical warrenty portion.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Will a Babylock dealer carry these or will I need to order it?


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know about your individual dealer but some do and some don't. I would call and talk to them before driving all the way there. Make sure you talk to some one who knows their parts supply like the repair person.

Personally We took orders over the phone with a deposit for parts.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I had a another thought. Do you need to change the needle(s) and the knive(s)?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> I had a another thought. Do you need to change the needle(s) and the knive(s)?


I don't think so. I had it serviced a while back and haven't tried using it much until now. I'm thinking I remember him changing the needle and knives. I called the nearest dealer today. She told me to bring it in, if it's the foot control they can possible replace something. The dealer is 35 miles away, so I'll have to wait until I have other reasons for making the trip.


----------



## IshKabible (May 21, 2021)

Country Lady said:


> When I press the foot pedal on my BLSE300 it is very sluggish. Part of the time, I can press the pedal all the way and all it will do is just hum and not serge at all. Other times it will start slow and then go very fast and I have to slow it down. The manual does not have troubleshooting info for this problem. We have used the compressed air to blow all the stuff out we can and it still does the same thing. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


I know it's been a while since you posted this but I am trying to find a copy of the operators manual regarding the blse300 serger, do you have yours still, I could pay for an inexpensive copy if possible.

Thank you


----------

